

Ask HN: Starting a company is - jra4

I&#x27;m curious to hear what are the different emotions and thoughts people have on starting a company. Starting a company is scary? Starting a company is the best decision I ever made? Starting a company is exciting?
======
rubiquity
So far for me it is a roller coaster ride of:

\- "Is what I'm making even useful?"

\- "People are going to love this!"

\- "Am I just joining an already crowded market?"

\- "Oh crap my assumptions are totally off."

\- "I'm going to take so many users away from my competitors!"

Wash, rinse, repeat.

Don't underestimate the value of a good support group to keep you focused on
why you set out for this in the first place.

~~~
alain94040
Not to forget the classic (once your development is 90% done) "I just found
the exact same product on google, they already have launched and look way
bigger than me"

------
tptacek
Harder and, actuarially, less rewarding than working for a good established
company.

Deceptively disempowering.

------
jtfairbank
Starting a company is feeling alive on many levels I haven't before. Or at
least not in a while.

------
vishalchandra
If you are working, it is like a parrot getting free from its aviary.

